# semi-d and other dwellings



## tuna (Oct 10, 2011)

*Semi-detached housing *(often abbreviated to semi in the UK, Canada and Australia, as in "three-bedroom semi") consists of pairs of houses built side by side as units sharing a party wall and usually in such a way that each house's layout is a mirror image of its twin. This style of housing, although built throughout the world, is commonly seen as particularly symbolic of the suburbanisation of the United Kingdom and Ireland, or post-war homes in Central Canada. Confusingly, this is sometimes colloquially called a duplex in New England, other parts of the United States, and most of Canada, a term used elsewhere for two apartments, one above the other.

Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους. Έχω μπλέξει με διάφορα είδη κατοικιών (βρισκόμαστε στη σύγχρονη Ιρλανδία), μεταξύ των οποίων και το semi-d. Έχω ακόμη τα: three-bed semi, Victorian terrace, penthouse flat αλλά και το townhouse. Θα με βοηθήσετε να κάνω έναν διαχωρισμό (στο δικό μου φτωχό λεξιλόγιο, όλα τα σπίτια είναι ή διαμερίσματα ή μεζονέτες...)


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Άμα στείλεις όλη τη λίστα σου. 
Από αυτά που αναφέρεις παντως διαμέρισμα είναι μόνο το penthouse flat, και τι διαμέρισμα! Ρετιρέ!


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Detached και Semi-detached πάντως τα ξέρω ανεξάρτητες και ημιανεξάρτητες (μονο)κατοικίες. Δεν ξέρω αν ο όρος είναι δόκιμος, αλλά ανεξάρτητο είναι αυτο που δεν ακουμπάει σε άλλο σπίτι και ημιανεξάρτητο αυτό που μοιράζεται τον ένα τοίχο με το διπλανό, ενώ terraced house/ townhouse αυτό που ακουμπάει κι από τις δύο μεριές άλλα σπίτια. Το terraced house είναι κλασσικό δείγμα μαζικής οικιστικής ανάπτυξης του 19ου αιώνα στις πόλεις.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

tuna said:


> *Semi-detached housing * consists of pairs of houses built in such a way that each house's layout is a mirror image of its twin, commonly seen as particularly symbolic of post-war homes in Central Canada.


Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι με τέτοια λογική (κατοπτρικές δίδυμες μονοκατοικίες) ήταν τα _προσφυγικά_ (τουλάχιστον στην πόλη μου).


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Α, ναι, να προσθέσω στο αρχικό ότι η ημιανεξάρτητη μονοκατοικία τριών υπνοδωματίων είναι μάλλον ο πιο συνηθισμενος τύπος οικογενειακής κατοικίας στα προάστεια. Καθόλου προσφυγικά ή φτωχικά, αλλά σίγουρα μαζικής κατασκευής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Από τη σελίδα της Wikipedia _List of House Types_ ξεχώρισα τα παρακάτω, που θα πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να τους βρούμε ελληνικές αποδόσεις.


*House types

Detached single-unit housing
•	A-frame:* so-called because of the appearance of the structure, namely steep roofline.
•	*American Colonial*: a traditional style of house that originated in the eastmost United States of America. 
•	*Bungalow:* any simple, single-story house without any basement.
•	*Castle:* primarily a defensive structure/dwelling build during the Dark Ages and the Middle Ages, and also during the 18th century and the 19th century.
•	*Chattel house:* a small wooden house occupied by working-class people on Barbados.
•	*Cottage:* is usually a small country dwelling, but weavers' cottages are three-storied townhouses with the top floor reserved for the working quarters.
•	*A farmhouse:* is the main residence house on a farm, *or* a house built with the same type of styling - located anywhere
•	*Igloo:* an Inuit-Eskimo temporary or emergency that was made of knife-sliced blocks of packed snow and/or ice in the Arctic regions of Alaska, Canada, Greenland, and Siberian Russia.
•	*Konak:* a type of Turkish house that was widely-built during the time of the Ottoman Empire in Turkey, northern Greece, Romania, Bulgaria, Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Jordan, northern Iraq, etc.
•	*Linked house*s are "row-houses" or a "semi-detached houses" that are linked structurally only in their foundations. Above ground, these houses appear to be detached houses. Linking up their foundations cuts the cost of constructing them.
•	*Log cabin:* a house built by American, Canadian, and Russian frontiersmen and their families which was built of solid, unsquared wooden logs.
•	*Manor House*: a large Medieval country house, or one built later on of a similar design, which formerly was the primary dwelling of the nobleman and his family, and also the administrative hub of a *Feudal manor*, and which was also the lowest unit of land organization and use in the Feudal system during the Dark Ages and the Middle Ages in Europe: in other words, before the ride of the Renaissance and the Age of Enlightenment both of which caused the fall of the Feudal system and serfdom, except for in Russia, where the serfs and vassals were not set free until the second half of the 19th century (the 1850s through the 1890s).
•	*Mansion:* a quite-large and usually-luxurious detached house. See also: Manor house, and Georgian House above
•	*maisonette:* is flat or apartment in England, that occupies two floors of a building, and so typically has internal stairs.
•	*Prefabricated house*: a house whose main structural sections were manufactured in a factory, and then transported to their final building site to be assembled upon a concrete foundation, which had to be poured locally.
•	*Ranch:* a rambling single-story house, often containing a garage and sometimes constructed over a basement.
•	*Split-level house*: a design of house that was commonly built during the 1950s and 1960s. It has two nearly-equal sections that are located on two different levels, with a short stairway in the corridor connecting them. This kind of house is quite suitable for building on slanted or hilly land.
•	*The detached single-family house* is any free-standing house that is structurally separated from its neighboring houses, usually separated by open land, making it distinctive from such dwellings as duplexes, townhouses, and condominiums.
•	*Stilt houses* or *Pile dwellings:* houses raised on stilts over the surface of the soil or a body of water.
•	*Tree house:* a house built among the branches or around the trunk of one or more mature trees and does not rest on the ground.
•	*Villa:* originally an upper-class country house, though since its origins in Roman times the idea and function of a villa has evolved considerably.
*
Semi-detached dwellings
•	Duplex house*: commonly refers to two separate residences, attached side-by-side, but the term is sometimes used to mean stacked apartments on two different floors (particularly in urban areas such as New York and San Francisco). (See Two decker) The duplex house often looks like either two houses put together, or as a large single home, and both legally and structurally, *literally shares a wall between halves*. The duplex home can appear as a single townhouse section with two different entrances, though the occasional duplex with a shared common entrance and entry hall have been constructed. The jargon terms "triplex" and "four-plex" are contrived names that refer to similar structures with three or four housing units, or floors if referring to apartments, and again the characteristic sharing of structural walls, as are the townhouse and six pack forms that adapted the savings in materials and costs of a shared load bearing wall.
•	*Two decker* (A Double decker building plan): since real-estate advertising generally specifies correctly whether the two-family home is a duplex-house type these are usually more desirable for both rentals or purchases.
•	*Semi-detached:* two houses joined together; compare duplex.
*
Attached Multi-unit housing
•	Apartment:* a relatively self-contained housing unit in a building which is often rented out to one person or a family, or two or more people sharing a lease in a partnership, for their exclusive use. Sometimes called a flat or digs (slang). Some locales have legal definitions of what constitutes an apartment. In some locations, "apartment" denotes a building that was built specifically for such units, whereas "flat" denotes a unit in a building that had been originally built as a single-family house, but later on subdivided into some multi-unit house type.[2]
•	*Apartment building*, *Block of flats:* a multi-unit dwelling made up of several (generally four or more) apartments. Contrast this with the two-family house and the three-family dwelling.
•	*Barracks:* a type of military housing, formerly connoting a large "open bay" with rows of bunk beds and attached bathroom facilities, but during the most recent several decades for the American Armed Forces most of the new housing units for unmarried servicemen have been constructed with a dormitory-style layout housing two to four servicement. This dormitory-styling providing additional privacy has been found to promote the retention of trained personnel in the all-volunteer Armed Forces of the United States.
•	*Brownstone:* a Northeastern United States type of housing unit: see rowhouse.
•	*Bedsit* (Mess): A British expression (short for bed-sitting room) for a single-roomed dwelling in a sub-divided larger house. The standard type contains a kitchenette or basic cooking facilities in a combined bedroom/living area, with a separate bathroom and lavatory shared between a number of rooms. Once common in older Victorian properties in British cities, they are less frequently found since the 1980's as a result of tenancy reforms, property prices and renovation grants that favour the refurbishment of such properties into self-contained flats for leasehold sale.
•	*Condominium:* a form of ownership with individual apartments for everyone, and co-ownership (by percentages) of all of the common areas, such as corridors, hallways, stairways, lobbies, recreation rooms, porches, rooftops, and any outdoor areas of the grounds of the buildings.
•	*Flat:* In Great Britain and Ireland, this means exactly the same as an "apartment". In and around San Francisco, Calif., this term means an apartment that takes up an entire floor of a large house, usually one that has been converted from an older Victorian house.
•	*Garden apartment:* a building style usually characterized by two-story, semi-detached buildings, each floor being a separate apartment.
•	*Garden flat:* a flat which is at garden (ground) level in a multilevel house or apartment building, especially in the case of Georgian and Victorian terraced housing which has been sub-divided into separate dwellings.
•	*Housing cooperative* (or *Co-op*): a form of ownership in which a non-profit corporation owns the entire apartment building or development and residents own shares in the corporation that correspond to their apartment and a percentage of common areas. In Australia this corresponds with a "company title" apartment.
•	*Housing project:* a North American term for government-owned housing for low-income tenants (aka *Public housing* or *Social housing*).
•	*Loft* or *warehouse conversion* can be an apartment building wherein part of the unit, usually consisting of the bedroom(s) and/or a second bedroom level bath is sub-divided vertically within the structurally tall bay between the structural floors of a former factory or warehouse building. The lofts created in such are locally supported by columns and bearing walls and not part of the overall original load bearing structure.
•	*Maisonette:* an apartment / flat on two levels with internal stairs, or which has its own entrance at street level.
•	*Mess:* a building or flat with single bedroom per tenant and shared facilities like toilets and kitchens. These are popular with students, bachelors or low wage earners in the Indian subcontinent. It is similar to the bedsit in the UK. Some variants include multiple tenants per bedroom and inclusion of a centralized maid service or cooked meals with tenancy.
•	*Penthouse:* the top floor of multi-story building
•	*Railroad apartment* (or *railroad flat*): a type of apartment that is in a building built on a very narrow lot (usually about as wide as a railroad car, or Pullman car sections thereof).
•	*Rowhouse* (USA); also called "*Terraced home*" (USA); also called "*Townhouse*": 3 or more houses in a row sharing a "party" wall with its adjacent neighbour. In New York and Boston, "Brownstones" are rowhouses. Rowhouses are typically multiple stories. The term townhouse is currently coming into wider use in the UK, but terraced house (not "terraced home") is more common.
•	*Single Room Occupancy* or *SRO:* a studio apartment, usually occurring with a block of many similar apartments, intended for use as public housing. They may or may not have their own washing, laundry, and kitchen facilities. In the United States, lack of kitchen facilities prevents use of the term "apartment", so such would be classified as a boarding house or hotel.
•	*Studio apartment* or *Studio flat* (UK), or *Bachelor apartment* or *Efficiency apartment:* a suite with a single room that doubles as living/sitting room and bedroom, with a kitchenette and bath squeezed in off to one side. The unit is designed for a single occupant or possibly a couple. Especially in Canada and South Africa, also called bachelor, or bachelorette if very small.
•	*Tenement:* a multi-unit dwelling usually of frame construction, quite often brick veneered, made up of several (generally many more than four to six) apartments (i.e. a large apartment building) that can be up to five stories. Tenements do not generally have elevators. In the United States the connotation sometimes implies a run-down or poorly-cared-for building. It often refers to a very large apartment building usually constructed during the late nineteenth to early twentieth century era sited in cities or company towns.
•	*Terraced house:* Since the late 18th century is a style of housing where (generally) identical individual houses are conjoined into rows - a line of houses which abut directly on to each other built with shared party walls between dwellings whose uniform fronts and uniform height created an ensemble that was more stylish than a "rowhouse". However this is also the UK term for a "rowhouse" regardless of whether the houses are identical or not. 
o	*Back-to-back:* Terraced houses which also adjoin a second terrace to the rear. They were a common form of housing for workers during the Industrial Revolution in England.
•	*Tower block* or *Apartment tower*: a high-rise apartment building.
•	*Townhouse:* also called *Rowhouse* (US). In the UK, a townhouse is a traditional term for an upper class house in London (in contrast with country house), and is now coming into use as a term for new terraced houses, which are often three stories tall with a garage on the ground floor. 
o	*Triple decker:* a three-family apartment house, usually of frame construction, in which all three apartment units are stacked on top of one another. (For additional characteristics, also see Multifamily home features below.)
•	*Two decker:* a two family house consisting of stacked apartments that frequently have similar or identical floor plans. Some two deckers, usually ones starting as single family homes, have one or both floors sub-divided and are therefore three or four-family dwellings. Some have external stairways giving a totally separate entrance, and some, usually those which have been a single family house now sub-divided, are similar to the Maisonette plan but sharing a common external 'main entrance' door and lock, and a main internal hall with stairways letting to the separate apartments. 
*
Movable dwellings
•	Park home*, also called *Mobile home:* it is a prefabricated house that is manufactured off-site.
•	*Tent:* usually a lightweight, moveable structure.
•	*Travel trailer* or *Caravan*
•	*Houseboat*​


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Επειδή τα μισά περίπου από αυτά έχουν διαφορετική σημασία στη μία χώρα από την άλλη, ή χρησιμοποιούνται τοπικά ή αναφέρονται σε αρχιτεκτονικό ρυθμό (π.χ. τα αποικιακά), πρώτα πρέπει να τα ξεμπερδέψουμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Τα ξεχωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι ορισμοί, αλλά θα πρέπει και στις αποδόσεις να κάνουμε τη διάκριση (ΗΠΑ) / (ΗΒ).


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2011)

Έστω, αλλά ή μένουμε στα συγχρονα ή πιάνουμε και τα konak, log cabin, tepee, ιγκλού, γιούρτες κλπ


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Έβαλα λίγα από λογοτεχνία, από ιστορία και από τη γειτονιά μας (για να γίνει πιο εύκολη η λίστα :) ).


----------



## tuna (Oct 10, 2011)

Σας άνοιξα δουλειές, βλέπω... 
Θα παρακολουθήσω με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον την εξέλιξη του νήματος. Εγώ κρατάω προς το παρόν την "ημιανεξάρτητη μονοκατοικία" της SBΕ κι ευχαριστώ θερμά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Με την κατάλληλη σύνταξη, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να σου φανεί χρήσιμη και η μεσοτοιχία για τα semi-detached και τα terraced, όπως και η διπλοκατοικία για τα semi-detached, η συμμετρική διπλοκατοικία ή η δίδυμη για τα κατοπτρικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Semi-detached είναι η μεζονέτα σε διπλοκατοικία, όχι η διπλοκατοικία. Η διπλοκατοικία είναι δύο μεζονέτες μαζί, δύο semi μαζί.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

Δεν προτείνω όρους και αντιστοιχίες, γιατί πριν κάνω τέτοιες απόπειρες, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να τα διαβάσω όλα και να τα βάλω σε κουτάκια, και αυτό δεν γίνεται τώρα, γιατί ήδη έχω περάσει κατά πολύ το λεξιλογικό μου περιθώριο χρόνου για σήμερα.
Λέξεις αναφέρω που μπορεί να χρησιμέψουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2011)

Η μεζονέτα δεν αναπτύσσεται υποχρεωτικά σε δύο επίπεδα; Το λέει και στο αγγλικό της βίκης αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Η μεζονέτα είναι διώροφη ή τριώροφη. Και το semi-detached είναι διώροφη ή τριώροφη κατοικία με τρεις ελεύθερες πλευρές και μεσοτοιχία με το διπλανό semi. Η διπλοκατοικία είναι δύο semi. Πού κολλάμε;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Καθόλου προσφυγικά ή φτωχικά, αλλά σίγουρα μαζικής κατασκευής.


Δεν είπα ότι είναι το ίδιο με τα προσφυγικά.
Αλλά ούτε και τα προσφυγικά που γνώρισα εγώ ήταν ιδιαίτερα φτωχικά, πάντως.
Μια απλή σκέψη έγραψα μόνο, επειδή πάντα με γοήτευε η κατοπτρικά δίδυμη σχεδίαση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2011)

Στη χρήση - καταχρηστικά μεν, δόκιμα δε - έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές να λένε διπλοκατοικία και το σύνολο (τα δύο semi, δίδυμα ή όχι) και τη μία από τις δύο κατοικίες του συνόλου, ανεξαρτήτως ορόφων ή οριζόντιου ή κάθετου διαχωρισμού. Υποθέτω ότι επηρεάζει πολύ η από παλιά καθιερωμένη _μονοκατοικία_. Και αυτή την ώρα προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω στο ερώτημα της tuna για το λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, όχι στον ορολογικό διαχωρισμό τους. Τι θα γράψει; Μένω σε διώροφη κατοικία με τρεις ελεύθερες πλευρές και μεσοτοιχία με το διπλανό;

-Πού μένεις;
-Σε μια διπλοκατοικία. (Προφανώς, δεν έχω απλωθεί και στις δύο κατοικίες.)

-Τι χτίζεις τώρα, Γιάννη; (συγγενής μηχανικός)
-Κάτι διπλοκατοικίες ξεκίνησα, μωρέ, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα τις τελειώσω. Δεν κουνιέται φύλλο στην αγορά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Το πώς θα το πει η tuna θα πρέπει να κριθεί από το είδος του κειμένου και την ακρίβεια που επιβάλλει. Αν η διπλοκατοικία μπορεί να σημαίνει δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα δεν μπαίνει σε κείμενα που επιβάλλουν ακρίβεια. Μπορεί βεβαίως ωραιότατα να πει _διπλοκατοικίες_ αντί για _semis_, στον πληθυντικό, σε μια πρόταση όπως «On the skyline is a row of 1930s semis in King Street». Ό,τι κι αν καταλάβει ο άλλος, μέσα θα πέσει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2011)

Πάντως εγώ διπλοκατοικία αντιλαμβάνομαι το σπίτι με τα δυο διαμερίσματα με ή χωρίς κοινή είσοδο, όχι τα δυο σπίτια που είναι κολλημένα, γιατί τότε μια σειρά μονοκατοικίες που ακουμπάει η μία την άλλη, όπως είναι στις πόλεις, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται δεκαπλοκατοικία, εικοσαπλοκατοικία κλπ. 

Επίσης, μαιζονέτα για μένα είναι το διώροφο διαμέρισμα σε πολυκατοικία, αλλά στην Ελλάδα πλέον χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει οποιαδήποτε διώροφη κατοικία, ειδικά άμα είναι "πολυτελούς κατασκευής". Επειδή λοιπόν υπάρχουν αυτές οι διαφορές στην αντίληψη, γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να καθίσω να φτιάξω τον πίνακα που θα ήταν χρήσιμος αλλά θα μας μπέρδευε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Θα ήθελα κάποιος που είναι της δουλειάς να μας εξηγήσει τη σκοπιμότητα ύπαρξης της διπλοκατοικίας, τι λένε οι νόμοι και οι κανονισμοί γι΄αυτήν, από τι ως τι περιγράφει ο όρος στην αυστηρή και χαλαρή χρήση του, και ό,τι άλλο είναι χρήσιμο για να ξέρουμε σε τι διαφέρει από το αγγλικό συγκρότημα δύο semi-detached houses — πέρα από το ότι το semi έχει ιστορία 150 χρόνων, ενώ η διπλοκατοικία είναι νεοτάτη. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω με κάποια σιγουριά είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα δύσκολα θα βρεις row houses (με τη σημασία του αγγλικού όρου, δηλ. κάθε σπίτι το ίδιο σχέδιο). Θα βρεις (στο διαδίκτυο) αρκετές τριπλοκατοικίες, ελάχιστες τετραπλοκατοικίες και, σπαρμένες σ' όλη τη χώρα, περισσότερες πολυκατοικίες απ' όσες μπορεί να αντέξει η αισθητική του ανθρώπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εγώ διπλοκατοικία αντιλαμβάνομαι το σπίτι με τα δυο διαμερίσματα με ή χωρίς κοινή είσοδο, όχι τα δυο σπίτια που είναι κολλημένα, γιατί τότε μια σειρά μονοκατοικίες που ακουμπάει η μία την άλλη, όπως είναι στις πόλεις, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται δεκαπλοκατοικία, εικοσαπλοκατοικία κλπ.
> 
> Επίσης, μαιζονέτα για μένα είναι το διώροφο διαμέρισμα σε πολυκατοικία, αλλά στην Ελλάδα πλέον χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει οποιαδήποτε διώροφη κατοικία, ειδικά άμα είναι "πολυτελούς κατασκευής". Επειδή λοιπόν υπάρχουν αυτές οι διαφορές στην αντίληψη, γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να καθίσω να φτιάξω τον πίνακα που θα ήταν χρήσιμος αλλά θα μας μπέρδευε.



+1 κι από εδώ (αυτό με δυσκόλευε...)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2011)

Δεν έχω μπει στην κουβέντα (αν και, τυπικά, είμαι της δουλειάς) γιατί δεν έχω απαντήσεις, εδώ χρειάζεται ένας "αδειάς", κι εγώ δεν έχω βγάλει άδεια ούτε για κοτέτσι...
Το αγγλικό μοντελάκι με τα semi, δεν ξέρω αν αντιστοιχεί σε κάτι δικό μας, η "μεσοτοιχία" του συνεχούς συστήματος δόμησης, πάντως, δεν έχει άλλη σχέση, πέρα από τον κοινό τοίχο.
Συμμετρικά σπίτια, αλλά όχι εν επαφή, καμιά φορά χτίζονται στα εξ αδιαιρέτου οικόπεδα, αλλά ούτε αυτό έχει σχέση. 
Κάποιες αποδόσεις ελληνικών όρων (από νομικής άποψης, όμως) βρήκα εδώ: http://www.gouzanis.gr/outofcase.php


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Από την ιδέα αυτής της γραφίστριας με το Alphabet of Architecture, ορίστε, βγάζω από τη μέση μερικά από τα σπίτια (και προσθέτω λίγα ακόμα). Μπορείτε να πατήσετε πάνω στη φωτογραφία αν θέλετε να τη δείτε πολύ μεγαλύτερη:



​
*adobe* = πλινθόκτιστο
*barn* = σπίτι παλιός αχυρώνας
*castle* = πύργος, κάστρο
*dome* = θολωτό σπίτι
*Elizabethan* = σπίτι ελισαβετιανού ρυθμού
*farmhouse* = αγροτόσπιτο
*Georgian* = σπίτι γεωργιανού ρυθμού
*hacienda* = αγροτικό αρχοντικό
*igloo* = ιγκλού, παγόσπιτο
*jungle hut* = καλύβα (κατοίκων της ζούγκλας)
*konak* = κονάκι (σπίτι τσιφλικά)
*log cabin* = ξυλοκαλύβα, καλύβα από κορμούς δέντρων, ξυλόσπιτο 
*mobile trailer* = τροχόσπιτο, τροχοβίλα
*New England colonial* = σπίτι του αποικιακού ρυθμού της Νέας Αγγλίας
*octagonal* = οκτάγωνο (σπίτι με οκταγωνικό σχήμα)
*pagoda* = παγόδα
*Q-house* = (από το Quonset hut) μεταλλικό προκατασκευασμένο σπίτι
*ranch* = ράντσο
*soddy* = (sod house) σπίτι από χορταριασμένο χώμα (χορτόπλινθους)
*teepee* = ινδιάνικη σκηνή
*usonian* = νεοκοσμικό (;) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usonia)
*Victorian* = βικτοριανό σπίτι, σπίτι βικτοριανής αρχιτεκτονικής
*White House* = ο Λευκός Οίκος
*yurt* = γιουρτ, γιούρτα (μογγολική σκηνή, νομαδική σκηνή)
*ziggurat* = ζιγκουράτ (πυραμιδόσχημος βαθμιδωτός πύργος-ναός στη Μεσοποταμία)

Διορθώσεις; Προσθήκες;


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2011)

Η γιούρτα αν και σπάνια στα μέρη μας νομίζω κλίνεται κανονικά


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Πολύ καλά λες, το προσθέτω αμέσως (μου αρέσουν τα εξελληνισμένα).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 13, 2011)

Εγώ το ήξερα γιούρτη, αλλά από τον Ιζνογκούντ, οπότε... 

cob house = σπίτι από σβόλους πηλού
straw house = αχυρόσπιτο
cave house = υπόσκαφο σπίτι


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...] γιατί τότε μια σειρά μονοκατοικίες που ακουμπάει η μία την άλλη, όπως είναι στις πόλεις, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται δεκαπλοκατοικία, εικοσαπλοκατοικία κλπ. [...]



Σε αρκετά πράγματα η σύνθεση με αριθμητικό, μετά το τρία (ή κάπου εκεί κοντά) ή παύει ή τουλάχιστον δεν είναι διαδεδομένη. Μετά χρησιμεύει το πολύ, π.χ.:
δίτεκνοι - τρίτεκνοι - πολύτεκνοι, διώνυμα - τριώνυμα - πολυώνυμα, αλκένια - αλκαδιένια - αλκατριένια - πολυένια, δίπατο σπίτι - τρίπατο σπίτι (τετράπατα κ.ο.κ. δεν έχω διαβάσει πουθενά), διαβόλοι - τριβόλοι (*τετράβολοι είναι οι βολεμένοι απ' όλες τις μπάντες).

Για τα duplex και triplex, από το ποστ #6 του Νικέλ:

• *Duplex house*: commonly refers to two separate residences, attached side-by-side, but the term is sometimes used to mean stacked apartments on two different floors (particularly in urban areas such as New York and San Francisco). (See Two decker)*The duplex house often looks like either two houses put together, or as a large single home, and both legally and structurally, literally shares a wall between halves.* The duplex home can appear as a single townhouse section with two different entrances, though the occasional duplex with a shared common entrance and entry hall have been constructed. The jargon terms _"triplex"_ and "four-plex" are contrived names that refer to similar structures with three or four housing units, or floors if referring to apartments, *and again the characteristic sharing of structural walls, as are the townhouse and six pack forms that adapted the savings in materials and costs of a shared load bearing wall.*​

Από το ΛΚΝ:
διπλοκατοικία η [δiplokati<k>ía] O25 : οικοδομή με δύο κατοικίες: _Mονώροφη / διώροφη ~._ [λόγ. διπλο- + κατοικία κατά το μονοκατοικία]
τριπλοκατοικία η [triplokati<k>ía] O25 : οικοδομή με τρεις κατοικίες: _Tριώροφη / διώροφη ~._ [λόγ. τριπλ(ός) -ο- + κατοικία]


Η σκοπιμότητα ύπαρξης της διπλοκατοικίας είναι οικονομική κυρίως. Οι δύο κατοικίες μοιράζονται έναν τοίχο που φέρει οικοδομικό φορτίο, αντί να κατασκευαστούν δύο ξεχωριστοί, οι οποίοι μάλιστα θα ήταν εξωτερικοί με επιπρόσθετο κόστος για μονώσεις, επιχρίσματα κ.α.


A row of terraces / terraced houses / linked houses / townhouses: oριζόντια πολυκατοικία, γιατί ποιος θα κάτσει να τα μετρήσει όλα; ;) One, two, three, many, lots.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Αφού η Έλσα θυμήθηκε Ιζνογκούντ και τρία γουρουνάκια (strawhouse), για την αισθητική απόλαυση και μόνο:

κουκλόσπιτα παραμυθόσπιτα (από εδώ)


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Για το τρίτο, ή πρώτο της δεύτερης σειράς ή ισόγειο αριστερά μια άποψη του εσωτερικού:






Our £3,000 Hobbit house: The family home dug from a hillside and built with scraps scavenged from skips

Για τα παραμύθια, Ρούνι Ρούνι, το ύπουλο κακό γουρούνι, που λέει ο Τριβιζάς στα Τρία μικρά λυκάκια. 
Όχι αυτός, αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, καλό παιδί δεν τον λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

teepee = τίπι


----------



## amfoivio (Nov 18, 2012)

Γειά σας και πάλι! Βρέθηκαν στον δρόμο μου τα εξής "new Single Storey, Double Storey, 3 Storey walk up or Duplex". Να τα μεταφράσω ως "οίκημα ενός, δύο ή τριών ορόφων χωρίς ασανσέρ ή διπλοκατοικία" ή θα με πάρουν με τις ντομάτες; Αυτό το walk up πολύ με έχει μπερδέψει στην μετάφραση, το μόνο που έχω βρεί είναι το εξής: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/walk-up+apartment. Απ'οτι βλέπω η wikipedia δεν έχει πολυασχοληθεί με το θέμα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

*walk-up*
_noun_
North American
- a building allowing access to the upper floors by stairs only: _a studio apartment in an ungentrified walk-up_ [as modifier]: _a walk-up hotel_
- a room or flat in a walk-up building. 
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/walk-up?q=walk-up

Καλά μου φαίνεται ότι το έχεις μεταφράσει, αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με την ορολογία του χώρου.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 19, 2012)

To walk-up είναι πράγματι μια κατοικία χωρίς ασανσέρ, όπου η πρόσβαση γίνεται αποκλειστικά από το κλιμακοστάσιο. Ποδαράτη, με άλλα λόγια (αλλά μην το χρησιμοποιήσεις) :)

Τώρα, για το duplex τα πράγματα είναι κάπως πιο περίπλοκα. Σημαίνει προφανώς διπλοκατοικία, που με τη σειρά του μπορεί να σημαίνει δύο κατοικίες που χωρίζονται με μεσοτοιχία, ένα διώροφο κτήριο με ανεξάρτητα διαμερίσματα σε κάθε όροφο, αλλά ακόμα και αυτό που λέμε μεζονέτα.
Να, δες εδώ.
Βέβαια, από τη στιγμή που το κείμενό σου δεν προσδιορίζει τι απ' όλα εννοεί, νομίζω ότι το _διπλοκατοικία _αρκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2013)

Κανονικά πάει στην κατηγορία «διαμέρισμα»:


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2015)

...
Million Pound Semi-Detached - The Kinks








Spoiler



Haven't we come a long way
From newly-weds in our bed-sitter flat?
We skimped and scraped every penny
For a down payment on our semi-detached
New towns for all the young hopefuls
A garden suburb with mortgage attached
Oh, look at us now, sale all agreed, now it's time to exchange the contracts
With the people who sold us a million-pound semi

Straight out of national service
Demob suits and short back and sides
And saw the bomb sites turned air-raid shelters
Where their families lived all of their lives
Then the nation built them a utopia
With pebbledash on the outside, oh
Look at them now, they've come a long way, they are affluent and bursting with pride
Soon we'll be sitting inside that million-pound semi-detached
Detached, in our million-pound semi-detached
Looking back at the past of this million-pound semi

Two up two down, a back garden, that was the dream
Two kids, a cat and a dog, that was the scheme
Then the kids both grew up and got married and moved out of home
Then we were strangers again, together alone
Look at us now, what are we like
Sitting alone in our million-pound semi-detached?

They're all taking early retirement, the sum total of all of their lives
Now the country is fat with inflation, immigration has helped us survive
Once an Englishman's home was his castle
Now it's a freehold investment to buy, oh
Look at us now, our debts are all paid, and the Empire has really struck back
We're the proud owners of a one-million-pound semi-detached
So detached in our million-pound semi-detached
A new generation is buying and starting anew
And learning by all their mistakes the way people do
Like all the young hopefuls we're buying the future from you
We hope that one day we'll understand what you've both been through



Look at us now, what are we like
Sitting alone in our million-pound semi-detached?
Look at us now, what are we like
Sitting alone in our million-pound semi-detached?


----------

